# kostenloser MMORPG?



## PowerWaffel (12. September 2011)

kennt wer einen guten kostenlosen MMORPG?
sowas ähnliches wie WOW das man eine Figur erstellen kann und die dann levelt und aufrüstet und...


----------



## nulchking (12. September 2011)

Runes of Magic, WoW Kopierer Nummer 1.
Glaube kaum das ein Spiel ähnlicher wie WoW sein kann/konnte


----------



## zockerprince15 (12. September 2011)

Ich schließe mich nulchking an.
runes of magic ist top


----------



## maddi2k (16. September 2011)

Age of Conan ist seit kurzer Zeit free to play. Kann man auch empfehlen


----------



## Eifelaner (19. September 2011)

Ich empfehler Herr Der Ringe Online, vermittelt mir am schönsten die Stimmung und die Story ist auch toll


----------



## mds51 (21. September 2011)

Herr der Ringe Online 
Wenn du ein paar Euro einmal investierst, Guild Wars
Wobei meiner Meinung nach GW noch einen Tick besser ist als HdRO, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nochein ralativer HdRO Neuling bin :S

sonst 

Runes of Magic
Rappelz
Flyff
Archlord
Age of Conan
Lost Chaos
League of Legends








Edit: äääh Post erst danach richtig gelesen -,- dann fällt GW eher aus der Liste raus :S


----------



## Cebion (23. September 2011)

mds51 schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe Online
> Wenn du ein paar Euro einmal investierst, Guild Wars
> Wobei meiner Meinung nach GW noch einen Tick besser ist als HdRO, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nochein ralativer HdRO Neuling bin :S
> 
> ...




 
Nunja League of Legends ein MMORPG +hust+

Weiter im Text

Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene free MMORPGs

2D-Scroller :

*MapleStory*
*Dofus*
*Fists of Fu
NosTale
Wakfu
WonderKing*

Vergleichebare zu WoW:

*Herr der Ringe : Online
Runes of Magic*
*Allods Online*
*Soul Order*

Grind MMOs :
*Fiesta Online *
*Last Chaos*
*4Story*
*Cabal
Last Chaos*

Fantasy MMORPG:

*R.O.S.E. Online
Fiesta Online *

uvm. sind viel zu viele um sie hier alle aufzuzählen!


----------



## Predi (23. September 2011)

Aufpassen ! HdRO ist sage ich mal "Schein" f2p. Klar kannst du es auch kostenlos spielen keine Frage, aber im späteren Spielverlauf musst du als f2p Spieler dir die neuen Gebiete mit Quests über den Item Shop dazu kaufen. 
Das gleiche gilt für Reittiere. Das heißt also, du solltest schon gewillt sein ein paar Euro auszugeben oder halt ganz auf p2p umsteigen. Denn meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich HdRO als f2p Spieler für einen dauerhaften Spielgenuss nicht wirklich. Müsstest dir alles einzelnd dazu kaufen was bei p2p nicht der Fall wäre. 
Bei Age of Conan wird es wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein. Kannst ja mal dir die Vergleichsliste anschauen, zwischen Kostenlos und Premium. Hier
Ansonsten wurde eigentlich schon viel genannt. Viel Glück bei deiner Suche^^

lg Predi


----------



## Eifelaner (29. September 2011)

Hmm das sehe ich nicht so, man kann sich leicht genug punkte erspielen um diese wiederum im shop für weitere questgebiete, mounts, usw. auszugeben.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. September 2011)

champions online


----------



## Predi (29. September 2011)

> m das sehe ich nicht so, man kann sich leicht genug punkte erspielen um  diese wiederum im shop für weitere questgebiete, mounts, usw.  auszugeben.



Mag anfangs durchaus so sein aber für spätere Questgebiete etc. wird es sehr nervig und es wird auch schwieriger Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Everquest 2 ist mittlerweile auch f2p.


----------



## michl78 (6. Oktober 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von Regnum?

Unter was ist das einzuordnen, was ist gut und weniger gut daran?

Danke


----------



## Cebion (6. Oktober 2011)

Errinert mich ein wenig an Erinia was Pleite gegangen ist.
Sieht ganz stark nach einem Low-Budget Titel aus.
Mich würde es nicht ansprechen aber Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.

@michl ein Tipp
Mach es einfach so wie die meisten (inkl. mir) die Spiele die sich interessant anhören
lädst du dir und probierst sie einfach aus.
Würde man sich ausschließlich auf andere Meinungen verlassen häte ich meine Alltime-favorite Spiele 
niemals gespelt.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2011)

Verweise auf Privatserver sind hier bitte zu unterlassen. Diese verstoßen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen der Rechteinhaber und können schuld- sowie urheberrechtlichte Ansprüche auslösen. > Beiträge ausgeblendet


----------



## David.82 (19. Oktober 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Runes of Magic, WoW Kopierer Nummer 1.
> Glaube kaum das ein Spiel ähnlicher wie WoW sein kann/konnte


so ist es ..


----------

